# Found Skye's litter mates!



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've found Skye's litter mates! They are a litter of four. Apparently, they've been living in our generator house. so far, I've been able to trap just one, and I'm planning on trapping the rest later.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh good luck! Have you somewhere for them all to go?


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm going to bring them to a cat shelter, save for the first one I caught. I'm going to adopt her. I've already started calling her Luna. I'll post a photo later


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is Luna  I just noticed that one of her eyes is bigger than the other. It looks swollen to me. I'll be taking her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You don't have any cat food?


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

No, I don't. We didn't keep cats anymore, so it didn't make sense to stock up on cat food, but I'll be getting some in the morning.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Aww that's so awesome  Luna is a beauty, so glad you found and rescued these babies


----------

